# Merowe dam sudan,10 turbines,1250 MegaWatt



## Cambumbo 300 (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice.

:cheers:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sudanese and foreign officials visiting merowe dam


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Great construction! I wonder if this Dam is going to affect the flow of water towards Egypt especially on Lake Nasser and the Aswan Dam?


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

very cool! i didn't think Sudan had the resources to build something like this.
Good for them!


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

It's not only the passion for the structures; it's about the benefits to the humanity.

keep posting more.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

I guess that's going to solve the water problems in Western Sudan and the Darfur region, I hope....


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

beautiful... nice surprise to see that africa is building itself... best wishes to sudan...


----------



## Ebek21 (Jun 13, 2007)

all the best for completion of this project


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Another photo,its beginning to take form


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Merowe Dam: Pearl of Nile in Sudan*
Monday 24 December 2007 04:10.
Printer-Friendly version Comments...  

December 23, 2007 ( KHARTOUM) — Alongside a highway on the top of a some 10-km long dam, there is a wide lake with different kinds of boats running on the blue water, attracting a great number of domestic and foreign tourists.
(JPEG)
Merowe Dam construction

*The dream for the Sudanese in Merowe in Northern Province is becoming reality as the Chinese-built multipurpose Merowe Dam project is foreseeing its completion in the near future.
*
Invited by the dam management group CCMD JV, a Xinhua team arrived in the dam construction site to see its progress.

The project, called by people as "Pearl of Nile," is a second dam built on the Nile River succeeding Aswan Dam of Egypt and the largest hydropower station under the construction both in Sudan and in Africa.

The dam, measuring 9.5 km by length and reaching a maximum height of 67 meters, is structured into a powerhouse and the main dam, which consists three types of sub-structure: a CFRD dam ( concrete-faced rockfill dam), ECRD dam that is built on riverbed with concrete cut-off-war embedded into bedrock for 4m and a concrete gravity dam.

*With a reservoir capacity of 8.3 billion cubic meters and an irrigational extent reaching as far as over 400 km and covering an area of more than 66.67 hectares, the dam project can benefit more than 3 million local people.*

*
Equipped with 10 generating units, the dam has a total installed capacity of 1.25 million kilowatt, two-fold of existing capacity in the whole country.*

During a recent tour to Merowe, Sudanese President Omer al- Bashir affirmed that the lack of electricity would be solved when "the national project" of the Merowe dam is completed.

"In our aspiration to solving Sudan’s problems, we realized that one of the biggest problems we faced was power," the Sudanese president said, adding that "the amount of power currently being generated meets only a fraction of the requirements of the Sudanese people."

*With a determination to construct a high-quality Merowe dam and set an exemplary profile for China’s hydropower in overseas construction, China’s SINOHYDRO Corporation and China International Water & Electric Corp. (CWE) won the awards of contracts for the project and formed the management group CCMD JV on May 20, 2003.*

Despite a variety of formidable challenges encountered, the project was formally commenced by the end of November 2003.

The construction of main work started in early December 2003 and has achieved five milestones in succession: completion of first stage cofferdam on March 31, 2004; passing river flows through spillway on Nov. 30, 2005; second stage of river closure on Dec. 31, 2005; raising the entire dam water-front structure prior to flood season and laying a solid foundation for the final success of the project.

Meanwhile, CCMD JV has set up auxiliary facilities required for the execution of the dam project, including pontoon bridge, crushed aggregate sieving system, concrete batching plant, temporary power plant, integrated processing plant, mechanical workshop and laboratory, and Chinese and employer’s camps.

"When I came here in Merowe in the first batch of the construction team, there was nothing except barren land of desert and a nearby small but very backward village," a Chinese manager told Xinhua.

"But now you can see what a great change has taken place. I’m proud of being a member of the dam construction," he said, pointing at the main body of the dam and the powerhouse, which is near completion.

From his fingers, Xinhua correspondents saw that the Merowe Dam is demonstrating its new outlook with rapid progress as standing lofty above the world-renowned Nile River with a length extending for some 10 km.

According to CCMD JV, some 88 percent work of the dam construction has been over and the whole work is estimated to be completed at the end of next year.

More than 2000 Chinese staffs, along with the same number of Sudanese, have overcome adverse natural conditions and extremely shortage of resources by relying on their diligences and wisdom.

A China Hydropower City was built on the river side near the dam with full furnished camp facilities like accommodation, canteen, supermarket, hospital, swimming pool, basketball/tennis courts and club.
*
In early morning wind, Muslims were praying while others busy preparing for a get-together to enjoy their Eid al-Adha feast as CCMD JV allows a five-day vocation for the 2000 Sudanese employees to celebrate one of the most important holidays of the Islamic calendar.*

*"We Sudanese are eager to see the completion of the dam which will surely play a great role in our national construction and development because power is a key factor for economic production, " said Mohamed Hassan Elsheikh from the Dam Implementation Unit, the employer of Merowe project subordinate to Sudan Water Resource and Irrigation Ministry.
*
Calling Xinhua correspondents and other Chinese friends to take a picture with him on a newly-built bridge with Chinese assistance near the Merowe city, Elsheikh drew a bright future for local development.

Following the completion of this bridge and the dam highway, there is a connection of transport from Khartoum Port to other northern cities via Merowe, which is more convenient to link Sudan to Egypt’s Aswan, making a new tourist route between Sudan and Egypt, he said.
*
The Sudanese engineer, meanwhile, praised China for its sincere assistance and cooperation, saying that Sudan has benefit a lot from China’s real cooperation and assistance in recent years.
*
"We Sudanese can see great changes in economic and social development with the help of the Chinese, especially in oil, electricity and transport sectors," he said.


----------



## Who are you ? (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratz to Sudan.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations to the Sudanese, good thread!


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Another success in economic integration of Northern states, is the development of Merowe international aiport.The constructiont is not yet finished, and it’s expected to be inaugurated in march 2008.

Sudan vision daily news gives us an insight about the plane landing:



> Merowe town sprang into prominence as the first airbus touched down in its airport carrying a large media delegation and a number of civil aviation top officials, led by Deputy Chairman of Sudan Unit, Eng. Mohammed Al-Hassan Al-Hadari, and the General Director of the Civil Aviation Authority, Maj. Gen. Mohammed Ja’afer, who toured Merowe.
> The airbus was piloted by Sudan Airways Manager.
> The General Manager of the Civil Aviation Authority expressed his hope that Merwoe Airport will constitute an expansion in real terms to the ever increasing aviation activities in Sudan
> Merwoe Airport is reported to have the longest runway among its Arab and African counterparts.


The Merowe international aiport is the second most important project after the dam itself in the Northerns states.He is 4km from the city of Merowe and 40 km from the Merowe dam.

I can list some advantages for the aiports:
*The aiport will make Merowe dam easily accessible, you don’t need to go to Khartoum and then take the roads to Merowe.

* He will also boost the tourism in that region where pyramids from ancients pharaoh are located.
* Merowe is located in a region were you have high plane traffic linking Africa, Europe, Asia and there no aiport in the whole region so planes can fill in fuel.The aiport will give a respond to this need.


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sudan’s Merowe dam to double electricity*
Friday 18 January 2008 04:30.


January 17, 2008 (MEROWE) — *Sudan’s massive $2 billion Merowe dam project, which hopes to eventually double the African nation’s electricity output, will begin working in November this year, officials said on Thursday.*

*Mohamed Hassan Ahmed al-Hadari, deputy head of the Dams Implementation Unit, told Reuters two units would begin to produce 250 mega watts in November, moving to full capacity of 1,250 mega watts within a year.*

*"Work is about 85 percent completed in all areas and we expect that it will first start producing electricity in November this year and will be completed by November 2009," he said.*

The project began in 2003, financed about 40 percent by the government of Sudan and the rest given by Arab funds and long-term loans from the Chinese government, whose company is building the dam, he added.

Hadari said the loan repayments would not begin immediately with a grace period of about eight years and a low interest rate of between 3-4 percent.

*Despite benefits such as a $40 million new international airport, a new road connecting Karima and Dongola — two of the biggest regional towns — and a new $12 million Chinese-made bridge crossing the Nile opened by President Omar Hassan al-Bashir on Thursday, the project has caused controversy.*

Those being displaced by the project complain they are not getting enough compensation and archaeologists are racing to remove ancient antiquities dating from Pharaonic times from the areas to be flooded.

Hadari said the area was now empty of antiquities although some archaeologists were sill working in the area.

Other dam officials said compensation for around 10,000 residents to be displaced had been granted with each receiving a new house with two bedrooms, a living room and a kitchen and compensation of 500 Sudanese pounds per palm tree they owned.

Only a few communities were left to be assessed, the officials said.

Police have killed protesters in Merowe in the past and arrested journalists going to the region to report.

Access to the entire area is tightly monitored by the dams authority which reports directly to the presidency.

(Reuters)


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Last step in Merowe dam construction…*
April 27th, 2008 · No Comments

Good news from North Sudan are coming, the third and last diversion of the Nile river was done and was successful, and now, all Nile water will go through the dam.
The consequences will be a creation of an artificial lake of 200km long, it will take to october 2008 to be “fully water loaded”.

Merowe dam implementation unit, which supervises the construction of the dam, released on 16 april 2008, a news about this important event:

The Dams Implementation Unit has celebrated today the third and last diversion for the river path, and the closure of the last spillway gate in preparation for the formation of dam’s reservoir that stores the water needed for power generation.
*
The Chinese Ambassador to Khartoum has described the diversion process as a beginning for a new era for Sudan, which is full of development and progress, pointing that Merowe Dam represents the depth of relation between and . On his Part, Eng. Mohamed Hassan El Hadari, the DIU Deputy Executive Director affirmed that the Dam’s execution is progressing according to schedule, anticipating that the last quater of this year will witness the generation of 250 mega watt from the 1st and 2nd turbines.*

He also pointed to the completion of the resettlement process for all the three affected groups, and work is underway now to complete the resettlement of the second batch of the third group at Eastern Kaheela. Likewise, Dr. Awad Ahmed El Jaz, the Minister of Finance and National Economy has lauded the Sudanese engineers working in the dam, affirming the endeavor of the government to make as an investment attraction centre.

He pointed to the role that can play in the light of the hike in food seeds prices globally.
Speaking in a press conference at the Dam’s body, Mr. El Jaz praised the affected people for the sacrifices they made, reaffirming the support of his ministry for agriculture. He calls on the media to work with the government to support the national principles and developmental achievements. Dr. El Jaz has paid a short visit to Merowe Dam accompanied with the Ministers of Energy, Interior Affairs, and Irrigation, during which they toured the main parts of the dam.

Here some photos of the event:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Merowe, 300 km North of Khartoum.

A new 30 millions dollar bridge built by China, and hundreds of kms of new roads.


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

New pictures of Merowe dam:


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

Merowe dam at his final stages (notice the artificial lake ):


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*April 2008
* (Water elevation is still low)




























*
September 2008*(You can notice the new lake in formation)


----------



## africa500 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Merowe dam (November 2008)*




















































































*The new merowe airport*_(November 2008):_









































Merowe dam workers homes


----------



## soulsoul (Mar 1, 2009)




----------

